# محدش يعرف محافظة تشغَّل محافظ مسيحي؟!



## marmora jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

الراسل: مراد موريس
"قنا إسلامية إسلامية".. هكذا تظاهر آلالاف من المسلمين في محافظة "قنا"، اعتراضًا على المحافظ الجديد. فيا ترى، لماذا يعترضون؟؟ أكيد لأن سمعته ولا مؤاخذة مش ولابد؟؟ أكيد ليس شريفًا، وفاسد؟؟ أيضًا لا.. ولكنه سبب عجيب لأنه نصراني!!! ويضيفون: إشمعنى "قنا" يتم ابتلاءها بنصراني ليكون محافظًا؟! أعترف اليوم أمامكم بأنني كنت جاهلًا حينما كنت أظن أن أمن الدولة هو منْ يهيِّج المسلمين ليقوموا بالجرائم الطائفية من قتل، أو هدم كنائس، أو حرق لمنازل الأقباط. ولكن أنا آسف يا أمن الدولة!! على وزن أنا أسف يا ريس!! واوعى تزعل مني يا عادلي.

فها هي الحقيقة واضحة كالشمس، إنها كراهية صريحة واضطهاد على المكشوف. فكيف يتم تعيين محافظًا قبطيًا ليتولى شئون المسلمين؟! وأنت أمام فتاوى واضحة من جميع التيارات الإسلامية بعدم جواز ولاية كافر على مسلم.. تيار مثل الإخوان المسلمين يرفض صراحةً ترشيحك لمنصب الرئاسة، فما بالك بتعيينك الفعلي محافظ؟!!! كيف تقترب من محافظة مكتوب على بابها كل واحد يخلي باله من ودانه؟ محافظة بدأت من الآن في تطبيق الحدود الشرعية، محافظة بها مدينة "نجع حمادي" اختارت ليلة عيد الميلاد لقتل سبعة أقباط علانية، والقتلة ثلاثة في سيارة مكشوفة، فيُحكم على واحد فقط بالإعدام لأن بين القتلى واحد مسلم، والباقي براءة!!! حتى بعد هذا الرفض الصريح لولاية مسيحي، كالعادة يخرجون ويقولون إنها دولة المواطنة، حقوق كل المواطنين متساوية، وفرصهم واحدة أمام القانون! لكن نحن لا نريد هنا محافظًًا مسيحيًا!! تمامًا كما خرج أهل "صول" ليقولوا لا مانع من بناء الكنائس في الدولة الإسلامية، ولكننا لا نريد كنائس هنا، فليتم بناء الكنيسة خارج القرية، لا نطيق رؤية الصليب أو المنارة.. صوت الجرس يزعجنا!!

يا سادة، لو كنتم تدَّعون الإصلاح والثورة، ابتعدوا عن فلول النظام وبقايا أمن الدولة، الحجج الجديدة التي تم استبدالها بالمجنون، والمخطط الصهيوني الخارجي أيام النظام القديم. فالحقيقة واضحة كالشمس، إننا أمام خطاب ديني متشدِّد لا يعترف بالمواطن الآخر إلا بأنه "كافر". وأقترح على الحكومة الحالية عمل إعلان بطلب عمل محافظ مسيحي يريد عملًا في أي محافظة بـ"مصر"!! علمًا بأنه للأسف "موش ناوي يغيَّر".

المصدر : http://www.coptreal.com/quicklinks.aspx?id=1509​


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

*امال لو رئيس جمهوريه هايعملوا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

*الأحكام العرفية هى الحل​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

قرار ان يكون محافظ قنا مسيحي ناتج عن غضب الشعب القبطي القناوي 
ودي كانت وجهه نظر الحكومه والجيش
الا انهم معملوش حسابهم ان في ايادي خفيفه مش عايزه البلد تهدي 
يعني هما كانوا عايزين يرضوا الاقباط اثاروا غب الاخوان والسلفيين مقولتش المسلمين 
لان ده شغلهم الشال " اكل عيشهم يعني " وانا كنت ابديت اعجابي بالسلفيين قبل كده 
لتأثيرهم الكبير علي افكار الناس وكنت قولت لو الاسلوب في التاثير ده استخدموه في حاجه مفيده 
كام سنه وهنبقي اليابان او امريكا


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Y4WFC2P3bJg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2011)

> أعترف اليوم أمامكم بأنني كنت جاهلًا حينما كنت أظن أن أمن الدولة هو منْ يهيِّج المسلمين ليقوموا بالجرائم الطائفية من قتل، أو هدم كنائس، أو حرق لمنازل الأقباط. ولكن أنا آسف يا أمن الدولة!! على وزن أنا أسف يا ريس!! واوعى تزعل مني يا عادلي.




تمام

دى طبيعة عقيدة المسلمين

ولانها عقيدة فاللاسف عمرها ما هتتغير مهما اتقدموا

ده لو اتقدموا اصلا

شكرا مرمورا للخبر


----------



## govany shenoda (17 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> قرار ان يكون محافظ قنا مسيحي ناتج عن غضب الشعب القبطي القناوي
> ودي كانت وجهه نظر الحكومه والجيش
> الا انهم معملوش حسابهم ان في ايادي خفيفه مش عايزه البلد تهدي
> يعني هما كانوا عايزين يرضوا الاقباط اثاروا غب الاخوان والسلفيين مقولتش المسلمين
> ...


 ومين قال ان المسحيين كانو عاوزين محافظ مسيحي
مهم جربو قبل كده
والمحافظ ظلم المسحيين خوفا علي المنصب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ومين قال ان المسحيين كانو عاوزين محافظ مسيحي
> مهم جربو قبل كده
> والمحافظ ظلم المسحيين خوفا علي المنصب



اولا دا كان مسيحي بالاسم 
مجدي ايوب نسخه من جمال اسعد 
علشان تبقي حكومه ديموقراطيه جنبالكم واحد مسيحي اهو 
ومحدش طلب محافظ مسيحي بس ده من ووجهه نظر الحكومه 
ومن وجهه نظر اهل قنا مسحيين ومسلمين 
افضل محافظ مسك قنا كان عادل لبيب​


----------



## miraam (17 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الراسل: مراد موريس
> "قنا إسلامية إسلامية".. هكذا تظاهر آلالاف من المسلمين في محافظة "قنا"، اعتراضًا على المحافظ الجديد. فيا ترى، لماذا يعترضون؟؟ أكيد لأن سمعته ولا مؤاخذة مش ولابد؟؟ أكيد ليس شريفًا، وفاسد؟؟ أيضًا لا.. ولكنه سبب عجيب لأنه نصراني!!! ويضيفون: إشمعنى "قنا" يتم ابتلاءها بنصراني ليكون محافظًا؟! *أعترف اليوم أمامكم بأنني كنت جاهلًا حينما كنت أظن أن أمن الدولة هو منْ يهيِّج المسلمين ليقوموا بالجرائم الطائفية من قتل، أو هدم كنائس، أو حرق لمنازل الأقباط. ولكن أنا آسف يا أمن الدولة!! على وزن أنا أسف يا ريس!! واوعى تزعل مني يا عادلي.*​
> فها هي الحقيقة واضحة كالشمس، *إنها كراهية صريحة واضطهاد على المكشوف*. فكيف يتم تعيين محافظًا قبطيًا ليتولى شئون المسلمين؟! وأنت أمام فتاوى واضحة من جميع التيارات الإسلامية بعدم جواز ولاية كافر على مسلم.. تيار مثل الإخوان المسلمين يرفض صراحةً ترشيحك لمنصب الرئاسة، فما بالك بتعيينك الفعلي محافظ؟!!! كيف تقترب من محافظة مكتوب على بابها كل واحد يخلي باله من ودانه؟ محافظة بدأت من الآن في تطبيق الحدود الشرعية، محافظة بها مدينة "نجع حمادي" اختارت ليلة عيد الميلاد لقتل سبعة أقباط علانية، والقتلة ثلاثة في سيارة مكشوفة، فيُحكم على واحد فقط بالإعدام لأن بين القتلى واحد مسلم، والباقي براءة!!! حتى بعد هذا الرفض الصريح لولاية مسيحي، كالعادة يخرجون ويقولون إنها دولة المواطنة، حقوق كل المواطنين متساوية، وفرصهم واحدة أمام القانون! لكن نحن لا نريد هنا محافظًًا مسيحيًا!! تمامًا كما خرج أهل "صول" ليقولوا لا مانع من بناء الكنائس في الدولة الإسلامية، ولكننا لا نريد كنائس هنا، فليتم بناء الكنيسة خارج القرية، لا نطيق رؤية الصليب أو المنارة.. صوت الجرس يزعجنا!!​


 
*معاه حق و اصبح عندى شعور قوى ان الثوره دى طلعتنا من نقره وقعتنا فى بير عميق مش باين له نهايه :t9: ربنا يستر على البلد و علينا :heat:*


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2011)

*الوجه القبيح الحقيقى للاسلام ظهر*
*مع*
*اول تجربه*
*رايحة لفين يا مصر*​


----------



## السندبادعرب (17 أبريل 2011)

طب ما فى مسحين مشاركين فى المظااهرات والجاماعات الاسلاميه بتعلن انها ملهاش علاقه بالموضوع ده

فبلاش  تحور الموضوع ان الاعتراض عليه للمسلمين بس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ولا انت عايز فتنه والسلام



اعتراض الاهالى ان  المحافظ الى قبله كان قبطى وفى عهده محافظه قنا كانت اكتر محافظه فيها مشاكل طائفيه لان المحافظ مكنش حازم بسبب انه قبطى وكان بيجى على حساب الاقباط وده بيسبب الفتنه   ده غير انه ظابط شرطه وعليه علامات استفهام كتير

والاهالى عايزه  محافظ مدنى


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> طب ما فى مسحين مشاركين فى المظااهرات والجاماعات الاسلاميه بتعلن انها ملهاش علاقه بالموضوع ده
> 
> فبلاش تحور الموضوع ان الاعتراض عليه للمسلمين بس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*الاعتراض انه قبطى*
*اكرر*
*قبطى*
*اكرر*
*قبطى*
*والاسلاميون هم السبب فى ذلك*
*حتى لو خرج كل الاقباط رافضين هذا المحافظ*
*لان*
*السيوف على الرقاب*
*والحدق يفهم*​


----------



## السندبادعرب (17 أبريل 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *الاعتراض انه قبطى*
> *اكرر*
> *قبطى*
> *اكرر*
> ...




بالعقل كده فى حد بيطع مظاهره عشان على رقبته سيف ده شغل افلام  ابيض واسود

 انت عندك مظاهره فيها مسلمين واقباط يبقى خلااااااااص الموضوع ملوش علاقه بالطائفيه


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> انت عندك مظاهره فيها مسلمين واقباط يبقى خلااااااااص الموضوع ملوش علاقه بالطائفيه



*ما برهانك ....؟؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> لان المحافظ مكنش حازم بسبب انه قبطى وكان بيجى على حساب الاقباط وده بيسبب الفتنه




:w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## السندبادعرب (17 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما برهانك ....؟؟؟*



*من هذا 

http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=392956&

المنطلق أعلن عدد من الأقباط رفضهم ايضا لهذا المحافظ على حسب ماقالوا  لأنه لا يستطيع إنصافهم، متخوفين من أن يتسبب فى ضياع حقوقهم وإثاره الفتنة  الطائفية بين الجانبين وكذلك انضمامهم للمتظاهرين برفض ميخائيل محافظا  لقنا.

**شنودة حذقيال صاحب محل ملابس أنه وعدد من الأقباط يرفضون ميخائيل محافظا  لقنا، وذلك على خلفيه عدم استشعارهم بالأمان فى وقت تولى مجدى أيوب والذى  لم يروا منه أى خير بل كان محسوبا عليهم كمحافظ قبطى يساعد الأقباط 
** 


من هذا الخبر بيدل ان فى اقباط بتشارك فى المظاهره


وايضا بيدل ان السلفين ليس لهم  دور فى هذا    من نفس الخبر ايضااااااااااااا

جانبه أكد الشيخ محمد خليل رئيس جمعية السنة المحمدية بمحافظة قنا أنه ليس  للجماعات الدينية الإسلامية دور فى هذة المظاهرات المعترضة على محافظ قنا  الجديد، 
* 

http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=392956&


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> *من هذا *
> 
> *http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=392956&*
> 
> ...


*وعادل لبيب مكان مسيحى و محدش اعترض عليه و غيره و غيره *
*مش جديده موضوع المحافظ المسيحى دا*
*لكن د.شرف اخطأ المحافظ  و المحافظة*​


----------



## السندبادعرب (17 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *وعادل لبيب مكان مسيحى و محدش اعترض عليه و غيره و غيره *
> *مش جديده موضوع المحافظ المسيحى دا*
> *لكن د.شرف اخطأ المحافظ  و المحافظة*​



فعلا 


احنا بس مش عايزين نسيب الموضوع لخيال كل واحد فيناااااااااااا


لان واضح ان الى كاتب الموضوع ده  كاتبه  على اساسا استنتاجات له من غير داليل على ان المظاهره دى  الى عملها السلفين والجمعات الاسلاميه ضد محافظ قبطى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> فعلا
> 
> 
> احنا بس مش عايزين نسيب الموضوع لخيال كل واحد فيناااااااااااا
> ...


 
*لو شرف كان بيفكر شويه كان يعمل لكل محافظ نائب مسيحى*
*و العكس صحيح .. مش عايز اقول ان المحافظ يكون بلانتخاب*
*لان دا هايقضى على اى امل لمحافظ مسيحى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> فعلا
> 
> 
> احنا بس مش عايزين نسيب الموضوع لخيال كل واحد فيناااااااااااا
> ...



*لا يا حبيبي .... أنت اللى بتتلون على كل لون وكراهية الإسلام لغير المسلمين موجودة فى قرآنك
فهل ستعطينا قرآن موديل 2011 يعلمكم قبول الآخر*

[YOUTUBE]YnmgrCyReGU&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]









​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

*•شهود عيان : السلفيون يسيطرون على المحافظة .. وتهديدات بقتل المحافظ الجديد ومبايعة محافظ آخر خلال 24 ساعة

•متظاهرون : تكرار اختيار محافظ قبطي جعلنا نشعر أن المحافظة محجوزة للأقباط .. وشيوخ المساجد دعوا لرفض ولاية القبطي

•تحذيرات من تلاعب الوطني … واللافتات ” إسلامية ..إسلامية ..إن الحكم إلا لله “
كتب – عاطف عبد العزيز :

تفاقمت لأوضاع داخل محافظة قنا ..وواصل آلاف الموطنين اعتصامهم أمام مبنى المحافظة لإعلان رفضهم تولى اللواء عماد  ميخائيل منصب المحافظ. وقال شهود عيان أن المشهد في قنا يتصاعد في اتجاه طائفي .. وأن أعلام للسعودية انتشرت في أماكن متفرقة من المدينة.. فيما تعالت هتافات إسلامية .. إسلامية داخل أنحاء المدينة .. وأن السلفيين أصبحوا يسيطرون على الموقف بشكل كبير وأن المظاهرات يقوده الشيخ قرشي سلامة المحسوب على التيار السلفي ومحمد خليل عضو جمعية أنصار السنة المحمدية  .. وارتفعت المطالبات بمبايعة محافظ جديد وهدد المعتصمون الذي تزايد عددهم بشكل مضطرد وملحوظ بعد قدوم المئات من قرى ومدن المحافظة بضرب المحافظ الجديد عماد ميخائيل بالرصاص في حال قدومه إلى مبنى المحافظة ومبايعة محافظ جديد خلال 24 ساعة .. وحصلت البديل على صور التقطها الناشط محمد الأنصاري مكتوب عليها الإسلام هو الحل .. ولافتة ثانية مكتوب عليه الآية القرآنية ” لا يتخذ المؤمنون الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين .. أهالي قنا يريدون حاكما مسلما .. ولافتة ثالثة ” لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله.. اللهم ائذن لشرعك أن يحكم الأرض .. إسلامية.. إسلامية…إن الحكم إلا لله “  .. وحملت لافتة رابعة تحذير ” الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من أيقظها هل عقمت النساء المسلمات .. الشعب يريد محافظا مسلما .. ونريد حاكما مسلما”  ولافتة خامسة ” يا أيوب قول لآخوك الدشناوية هيطخوك ” وعلق المتظاهرون دمية مشنوقة للمحافظ الجديد .. وقال محمد الأنصاري على حسابه على تويتر الذي نشر عليه الصور ” بظهر بقوة في أحداث قنا أسم عضو المجلس المحلي عن الحزب الوطني محمود إسماعيل جودة ”

وقال متظاهرون للبديل أن أحد أسباب الرفض ليس كون المحافظ قبطيا فقط لتكرار اختيار محافظا قبطيا بالمحافظة مما جعل الكثيرين يشعرون أن المحافظة أصبحت محجوزة للأقباط ” وهو ما تم استغلاله بقوة داخل المحافظة . وحصلت البديل على فيديو لمواطنين يهتفون “عاوزينه مسلم” .

وقال شهود عيان للبديل:”إن بعض المعتصمين مسلحين بأسلحة بيضاء ونارية وابدوا تخوفهم من حدوث اشتباكات طائفية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين اليوم في حد السعف الذي يحتفل به الأقباط في الكنائس.

وقال أسامة رمضان من أبناء محافظة قنا للبديل إن الحشد لهذه المظاهرات والاحتجاجات، و تسخين المواطنين تصاعد من قبل السلفيين والإخوان  في خطبة الجمعة الماضية التي أعلنوا فيها عن  رفضهم تولى قبطي ولاية المسلمين وطالبوا بالوقوف بكل قوة ضد هذا الأمر. 

وأضاف أسامة:”الاخوان انسحبوا بعد توجيهات من قادتهم واكتفوا بالمشاركة بعد ما كانوا يقودون الاحتجاجات فيما ظل السلفيون يقودون المسيرات والحشود “.

وكانت البديل قد علمت أن عصام العريان عضو مكتب الإرشاد في الجماعة قد تدخل لاحتواء الأمر بمساندة بعض شيوخ السلفيين لكن جهودهم فشلت .

وأشار أسامة إلى إن المعتصمين رفعوا علم السعودية وهتفوا”واحد مسلم يا بلاش”،”لا اله إلا الله ميخائيل عدو الله”، وأكد على أن سبب الرفض هو إن المحافظ قبطي وليس لأنه تابع لجهاز الشرطة كما يتردد. وعلمت “البديل” من شهود عيان  إن البعض نصح المتظاهرين أن يذكروا أن سبب الرفض هو تبعية عماد ميخائيل لجهاز الشرطة وتورطه في قتل المتظاهرين بالجيزة.

وناشدت إحدى المواطنات في قنا المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة من خلال البديل سرعة التدخل لإنقاذ الموقف الذي من الممكن أن يتحول في أي لحظة إلى حرب طائفية،بعد تهديد البعض بقتل المحافظ وحدوث بعض المناوشات الكلامية بين المسلمين والأقباط.مشيرة إلى ارتفاع هتافات “مش هانسيبهولكم وعايزينه مسلم”و ” إسلامية.. إسلامية”. وأشارت إلى أن بعض المعتصمين قاموا بتعليق دمية للمحافظ على مبنى عام المحافظة وقاموا بشنقها وكتبوا عليها:”وداعا ميخائيل “.

وأضافت :” تم منعنا من الذهاب إلى العمل والطلاب لم يذهبوا إلى مدارسهم مشيرة إلى أن المحتجين هددوا باختيار ومبايعة محافظ خلال 24 ساعة إذا لم يتم اختيار محافظ بديل لميخائيل. وقالت أن البلطجية يتحكمون في كداخل وخارج المحافظة وسط غياب شبه كامل لقوات الجيش والشرطة.

وفى سياق متصل اصدر بعض المحامين اليوم بيانا يرفضون فيه تولى ميخائيل منصب المحافظ وعلقوا البيان على مبنى نقابة المحامين بقنا وهو ما أدى إلى قيام محامين أخريين بتقطيعه وحدوث مشادات بين الطرفين، فيما عززت قوات الجيش من تواجدهم أمام الكنائس خشية وقوع اشتباكات بين الطرفين.

http://elbadil.net/الشعارات-الطائفية-تسيطر-على-مظاهرات-ق/*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أبريل 2011)




----------



## الفارس الامين (17 أبريل 2011)

صلو لانى الى بيحصل هنا فعلا صعب قاطعين السكه الحديد وواقفين على كماين البلد ومانعين دخول او خروح اى عربيات  وتصرفات لا تليق من شعب متحضر ودا كله ليه مش عارف ايه يعنى  محافظ مسيحى ميشوفوه حيعمل ايه ممكن يكون احسن من غيره لو وحش احنا حنطالب معاكم برحيله 
ربنا يسترها ميرسى للخير


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

الفارس الامين قال:


> صلو لانى الى بيحصل هنا فعلا صعب قاطعين السكه الحديد وواقفين على كماين البلد ومانعين دخول او خروح اى عربيات  وتصرفات لا تليق من شعب متحضر ودا كله ليه مش عارف ايه يعنى  محافظ مسيحى ميشوفوه حيعمل ايه ممكن يكون احسن من غيره لو وحش احنا حنطالب معاكم برحيله
> ربنا يسترها ميرسى للخير



*كيف يفعلوا هذا والقرآن ينص صراحة أن لا يجوز ولاية غير المسلم على المسلم ..... نحن فى زمن أزالة الأقنعة لأظهار القباحة على حقيقتها ...............  وفرصة للمسيحيين أنهم يرجعوا لربنا بعد سنين طويلة من الفريسية *


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

جيش مصر يفاوض إسلاميين للسماح بتولي محافظ قنا القبطي منصبه 




أحمد عدلي

تشهد قنا المصرية استمرار حالة الاحتقان بسبب تعيين اللواء عماد شحاتة ميخائيل محافظاً للمدينة خلفاً للواء مجدي أيوب ضمن حركة التنقلات التي اعتمدها المشير طنطاوي رئيس المجلس العسكري الحاكم في مصر، ووفقاً للكثير من التوقعات فإن مفاوضات القوات المسلحة مع المعتصمين تقترب من إنهاء الأزمة.

القاهرة: تواصلت التظاهرات الرافضة لتعيين اللواء عماد شحاتة ميخائيل محافظاً لقنا، حيث شهدت الأزمة تطورات كبيرة في اليوم الثالث لها، وهدد الأهالي بالدخول في عصيان مدني في محاولة منهم للضغط على الحكومة لتغيير المحافظ القبطي الذي كان يشغل منصبا امنياً في مديرية أمن الجيزة قبل تعيينه.

ومنع المتظاهرون الذين قدرهم شهود العيان بالآلاف العمل في مقر ديوان عام المحافظة اليوم الأحد، كما تم تعطيل الدراسة بالجامعة وإلغاء الامتحانات والمحاضرات التي كانت مقررة الأحد، وألغت الجامعة استضافة الكاتب الصحفي مصطفى بكري بسبب تعطيل الدراسة بها، كما تعطلت الدراسة بعدد من المدارس الموجودة في منطقة المدينة التي تشهد تواجد أكبر عدد من المحتجين، فيما هدد المعتصمون المتواجدون في أكثر من منطقة حيوية بالمحافظة في الدخول في عصيان مدني يشل حركة المدينة، في وقت لم يظهر المحافظ الجديد في المحافظة وغاب عنها على الرغم من أدائه اليمين الدستورية أمام المشير طنطاوي صباح السبت إذ كان من المتوقع أن يصل صباح اليوم.

واستمر المتظاهرون في قطع الطريق البري الواصل بين القاهرة وأسوان، وقطع طريق السكة الحديد ومنع القطارات من التحرك من وإلى المحافظة مما أدى لإيقاف حركة المواصلات بشكل كامل، ولجأ عدد من الأهالي المرتبطين بمواعيد عمل في القاهرة إلى العودة جوا عبر مطار الأقصر الدولي أو من خلال التوجه بسيارات خاصة من مراكز المحافظة إلى أقرب نقطة تتحرك منها القطارات، فيما قامت محطة السكة الحديد بالمحافظة بتقديم تسهيلات إلى الركاب وإلغاء الحجوزات الخاصة بهم.

وتجري مفاوضات بين قيادات من القوات المسلحة في المحافظة والمتظاهرين المحتجين حيث تعقد لقاءات متواصلة منذ مساء أمس في محاولة للوصول إلى حل ينهي الأزمة بشكل يرضي الطرفين لاسيما في ظل التجاهل الإعلامي لتغطية الأحداث بشكل كبير نظرًا لبعد المحافظة الكبير عن القاهرة، فضلاً عن تهديدات توقف السياحة في حال ما استمر قطع الطريق أكثر من ذلك نظرا لقرب المحافظة من محافظتي الأقصر وأسوان واللتان تشتهران بازدهار النشاط السياحي.

وكشف الشيخ محمد خليل رئيس جمعية أنصار السنة المحمدية في إفادة لـ"إيلاف" عن أن المفاوضات بين المتظاهرين والقوات المسلحة توشك على الوصول إلى اتفاق يرضي الطرفين، مؤكداً على أن من حق أبناء المحافظة أن يختاروا المحافظ الذي يجدونه مناسبا لهم.

وأكد خليل على أن الحل سيتم التوصل إليه خلال ساعات بحيث تنتهي الاحتجاجات التي تشهدها المدينة، مشيرًا في الوقت نفسه إلى أن الاحتجاج على المحافظ الجديد كونه لواءً أمنيًا، وليس قبطيًا لأن تجربة المحافظ الأمني أثبتت فشلها في المحافظة التي تحتاج إلى محافظ ذو خبرة علمية وليست أمنية للنهوض بها على حد تعبيره.

وحذرت جماعة الأخوان المسلمين بالمحافظة في بيان لها وصل إيلاف نسخة منه من الانزلاق نحو الفوضى أو إثارة الفتنة والخروج عن الشرعية بعد أن قطع المتظاهرون الطريق مطالبة بضبط النفس وعدم ترويع الآمنين، والابتعاد عن الطائفية التي تشعل نار الفتنة.

وأكد البيان رفض الإخوان جميع أشكال العنف مطالبا بعدم إعطاء الفرصة لأعوان النظام السابق الذين يحرضون الشباب على هذه الأعمال التخريبية التي تدفع البلاد للفوضى.  وقال المتحدث الإعلامي باسم الأخوان في المحافظة عمار حسن في إفادة لـ"إيلاف" أن الأخوان يرفضون سياسة تعطيل المصالح التي تتم في الوقت الحالي مؤكدا على أن الخروج في الشارع في البداية كان يشارك فيه الاخوان لكن في الوقت الحالي ما يحدث يخرج عن مكتسبات الثورة.

وشدد على أن الأخوان أعلنوا رفضهم لكل طرق المحافظة وقطع أرزاق المواطنين وقطع الطرق، لافتا إلي أن الجماعة ليست لها علاقة بما يحدث في الشارع الآن ومن ثم فهي تدعو إلى الهدوء والتفاوض مع الحاكم العسكري للمحافظة مؤكدا على أن لقاء تم معه تم فيه إبلاغه بأسباب الرفض للمحافظ الجديد.

وأكد على أن هناك اجتماع سيعقد بين ممثلين للمتظاهرين وقيادات من المجلس العسكري خلال ساعات للوصول إلى حل نهائي يرضي جميع الأطراف مشددا على أن ما يحدث لا يجب أن يستمر كثيرا حتى لا تمنح الفرصة لفلول الحزب الوطني للعمل وتدمير مكتسبات ثورة 25 يناير المجيدة.

من جهته، قال الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادي في إفادة لـ"إيلاف" أن الأقباط لم يخرجوا ولم يشاركوا، مشيرا إلى أن الأقباط ليست لديهم اعتراض على أي محافظ يتم تعيينه إلا بعد الحكم على أدائه، مشددًا على أن الأقباط أكثر من أضير من المحافظ القبطي السابق اللواء مجدي أيوب، منوهاً أن الاحتجاجات تتركز في قنا، وتشهد مدينة نجع حمادي هدوءا.

واتفقت معه في الرأي الناشطة القبطية هالة المصري التي أكدت في إفادة لـ"إيلاف" ان ما يحدث في قنا يسيطر عليه السلفيين وأعضاء الجماعات الجهادية، مشيرة إلى أن الأخوان انسحبوا من التظاهرات بعدما خرجت الأمور عن السيطرة من قبل السلفيين وسلوكياتهم المرفوضة مؤكدة على أن الحل الان في يد الجيش والمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الذي يجب عليهم التدخل لحل الأزمة وإعادة الحياة إلى طبيعتها.

وأكدت على أن السلفيين يقومون بجمع التوقيعات في الوقت الحالي لتنصيب أحد الشيوخ أميرا على المحافظة والمطالبة بتعيينه محافظا مشيرة إلى أن ائتلاف شباب الثورة بالمحافظة قرر الترحيب بالمحافظ فور وصوله إلى المحافظة ومنحه فرصة للعمل مشددة على انهم قرروا حمايته.

وقالت إن سبب تأخر وصوله الي المحافظة راجع للتنسيق مع قيادات الجيش مؤكدة على أنها علمت أنه لن يجئ إلى المحافظة إلا بعد عودة الهدوء إليها.

http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=45728
​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> طب ما فى مسحين مشاركين فى المظااهرات والجاماعات الاسلاميه بتعلن انها ملهاش علاقه بالموضوع ده
> 
> فبلاش  تحور الموضوع ان الاعتراض عليه للمسلمين بس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





من جهته، قال الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادي في إفادة لـ"إيلاف" أن الأقباط لم يخرجوا ولم يشاركوا، مشيرا إلى أن الأقباط ليست لديهم اعتراض على أي محافظ يتم تعيينه إلا بعد الحكم على أدائه، مشددًا على أن الأقباط أكثر من أضير من المحافظ القبطي السابق اللواء مجدي أيوب، منوهاً أن الاحتجاجات تتركز في قنا، وتشهد مدينة نجع حمادي هدوءا.

واتفقت معه في الرأي الناشطة القبطية هالة المصري التي أكدت في إفادة لـ"إيلاف" ان ما يحدث في قنا يسيطر عليه السلفيين وأعضاء الجماعات الجهادية، مشيرة إلى أن الأخوان انسحبوا من التظاهرات بعدما خرجت الأمور عن السيطرة من قبل السلفيين وسلوكياتهم المرفوضة مؤكدة على أن الحل الان في يد الجيش والمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الذي يجب عليهم التدخل لحل الأزمة وإعادة الحياة إلى طبيعتها.

وأكدت على أن السلفيين يقومون بجمع التوقيعات في الوقت الحالي لتنصيب أحد الشيوخ أميرا على المحافظة والمطالبة بتعيينه محافظا مشيرة إلى أن ائتلاف شباب الثورة بالمحافظة قرر الترحيب بالمحافظ فور وصوله إلى المحافظة ومنحه فرصة للعمل مشددة على انهم قرروا حمايته.

ايه رأي حضرتك بقي ؟
​​


----------



## SALVATION (18 أبريل 2011)

_محافظة قنا غذاء للكراهيه
شكراا للخبر​_


----------



## bilseka (18 أبريل 2011)

يعني   وقال   ايه   بيقولوا   عايزين   مرشح   قبطي   لرئاسة   الجمهورية
طب   لو   رشح   وكسب   الحل   ساعتها   ايه


----------

